# Wilson Avonmouth steered by drunken master barely avoided grounding in Oresund [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Vessel was transiting Oresund in southern direction en route to Gdynia, late at night Oct 9 vessel was 

More...


----------



## Michal-S (Nov 30, 2010)

Another one...(Pint)(Applause)


----------



## Olosun (Apr 21, 2012)

SN NewsCaster said:


> Vessel was transiting Oresund in southern direction en route to Gdynia, late at night Oct 9 vessel was
> 
> More...


There are a few dangerous spots to pass through the Sound. 
Northbound you have to alter your curse after passing the island of Hven. If you instead take a zip of your Vodka/Rum/Whisky/White Lightning, you end up on the shores outside Alabodarna. That happened April 2011.
The next is passing the ferries between Helsingborg - Helsingor. Then you again has to alter your curse, but as you manage to pass the ferries you sit down and have another zip of Vodka/Rum/Whisky/White Lightning, and end up at Domsten. This happens now and then.

Its better now days as you have the AIS system so you can call the right ship at once instead of a ship in that position. Mostly the navigator remember the ships name but don't know the position.

Still there is way too many drunk drivers at sea and on the roads. One is one too many. (Pint)


----------

